# Latex autopsy appliance?



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm looking for a latex appliance that will make it look the the actor has received an autopsy's Y-incision. (not a fake autopsy body, and not something that looks like the staples left after the autopsy)
I'm thinking more along the lines of skin flaps pen exposing the organs. Ever see something like that?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

BodyBagging has an autopsy appliance
http://www.bodybagging.com/shop/appliances/shop_autopsy.html


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

This is the "already cut up and stapled back together" look.
I'm looking for the "out on the slab, sliced open, organs exposed" look.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't think Rob is selling anything right now, call the number to make sure.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

cbmar said:


> This is the "already cut up and stapled back together" look.
> I'm looking for the "out on the slab, sliced open, organs exposed" look.


Sorry, I don't have any advice, I just wanted to mention how much I love threads like these. Where else can such statements be a part of everyday conversation? Love this place!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You *could* make your own...

Prob the cheapest way to go would be to order latex sheeting from a special effects house, cut it as desired and add great stuff guts (or a variety of other methods) to the actor via body adhesive. No adhesive would be necessary if you just need the actor to lie there.

Cost of sheeting is around $11 yd x 48 inches or so.


----------

